# Check my hedgie home?



## timesnewlauren (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey all, I've been following this forum for a few months in preparation for bringing my quill baby home. It's already helped me with a lot, like having a water dish over a bottle, safe toys and treats, and that the silent spinner I got in preparation was unsafe (so glad I found this out ahead of time!) But now he's finally home (I'm thinking Quilliam or Quigley, but I'm undecided), and after I purchased a few new things on the way, I just wanted to check and see if everything seems safe and happy for my tiny friend.

As a note, the current wheel is a temporary solution while I wait for my csbw to arrive. It was the safest-looking one I could find at the petstore, I know it's not ideal, but he is still small enough that the size is okay and it should be switched out in about a week. 

Also, I'm currently using care fresh but considering switching to fleece at some point. My only concern is that, in the short time I've had him, I've noticed that he LOVES to burrow and dig and push things around with his nose, and I'm concerned that he'll miss that with the fleece. Thoughts?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What is your heating source? 
A lot of hedgies do fine fulling their digging needs with a dig box.


----------



## timesnewlauren (Nov 30, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> What is your heating source?
> A lot of hedgies do fine fulling their digging needs with a dig box.


I have a CHE bulb in that light above him. I tried to get it in the picture but it's tricky to see with the day-light on. It's been keeping pretty well between 76 and 78 degrees.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have the CHE connected to a thermostat?

You need to have a lid on the bin too, even a baby hedgehog can escape a bin if they want to.


----------



## timesnewlauren (Nov 30, 2015)

nikki said:


> Do you have the CHE connected to a thermostat?
> 
> You need to have a lid on the bin too, even a baby hedgehog can escape a bin if they want to.


It's not connected but I've been monitoring it pretty closely. I thought the lamp I got had a way to connect that thermostat to it, but I can't seem to find anything. Could you recommend a better lamp to me?

And with regards to the lid, I had definitely considered that, but I'm not sure how to do it with the heat lamp still above it. Do you have a recommendation for a lid set up that would still let heat in?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

You can use wire shelving. That way you can set the CHE dome right on top of it.


----------



## timesnewlauren (Nov 30, 2015)

I hadn't thought of that. thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You should be able to just plug the cord for the CHE into the thermostat. This link shows different thermostats. Amazon.com : Zoo Med ReptiTemp 500R Remote Sensor Thermostat : Pet Thermometers : Pet Supplies

The CHE cord plugs into it and then the thermostat plugs into the wall and keeps the temperature steady.


----------

